# Another Bachelor Powder video



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is some footage from yesterday 3/28. Gives you an idea of some of the visibility we deal with. I had to edit out a lot of it as you cant really see anything with the fog and ice.... plus the snow hitting the camera lens... 

hope you guys that have finished your season can get some joy out of it.... :grin: 

https://youtu.be/dqdU_v68TXM


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Back and front 3's with soo much ease. Dude killed it, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice video! I like but at the same time I dislike because I'm jealous.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Conditions today are similar to this video, good powder....


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Last weekend the fog was so bad around here you couldn't see 2 chairs ahead. Pretty nuts.

Awesome video per usual @Argo!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

SnowboardProCamp Youtube channel guys are there this week. 

Just watched their new video riding through the trees and the conditions look sick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowman55 said:


> SnowboardProCamp Youtube channel guys are there this week.
> 
> Just watched their new video riding through the trees and the conditions look sick.



Funny you mention that. Matthew was riding with them today, probably be in their edit today. Nice couple of guys, I met them also but didn't ride with them, I think they were Kevin and TJ. He took about 10 laps with them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

great rider and lots of snow everywhere..

We had warm conditions here lately. Made the snow very choppy yesterday. BTW, saw the Copper boarder-cross course you mentioned yesterday. It looks more tame than what I've seen in the past (??)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Conditions look sweet, gotta love riding PNW trees


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

These videos are sick! What camera/mount are you using? Footage is some of the best pov I've seen


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

goggle mounted or a side helmet mount 

Drift Innovation HDghost camera


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is another fun bachelor video. These guys are always ripping around up here. I think the conditions(aside from the sunshine) are what we saw for about 4 of the last 5 months.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/201619637[/ame]


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> Funny you mention that. Matthew was riding with them today, probably be in their edit today. Nice couple of guys, I met them also but didn't ride with them, I think they were Kevin and TJ. He took about 10 laps with them.


Is this your son with them?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> Is this your son with them?


Yeah, that is @Argo's kid. That's probably the most turns I've seen him do all year. Normally he just points downhill and bombs.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowman55 said:


> Is this your son with them?


Yeah thats him. He has to tone it down a notch when riding with other people and turn more.... :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I didn't watch it all but that looked like a super fun day.


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> Yeah thats him. He has to tone it down a notch when riding with other people and turn more.... :grin:


That's sick dude! Your kid can shred. I'm a big fan of these videos too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

feel free to follow him on Instagram. @Matthewwalence

He isn't a prolific IG poster but he has a few nice pictures.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> Yeah thats him. He has to tone it down a notch when riding with other people and turn more.... :grin:


He's an awesome rider. Seems like a nice kid too. Most kids his age I meet riding all talk and act like gangsta wannabes. 

From the video, looks like they were having a blast.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Yeah, that is @Argo's kid. That's probably the most turns I've seen him do all year. Normally he just points downhill and bombs.


Watching this and all these videos of Josh Dirksen and Gerry/Alex Lopez lately makes me want to move to Oregon.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowman55 said:


> He's an awesome rider. Seems like a nice kid too. Most kids his age I meet riding all talk and act like gangsta wannabes.
> 
> From the video, looks like they were having a blast.


yeah, he might as well be an adult. He cant stand most 'kids'... He has been fairly mature since about 14.... He has ridden mostly with adults since then, most kids don't like riding bigger scary terrain so it weeded them out.

As for bachelor, it is a fun mountain probably the most fun mountain we have been to. Matt was riding with Dirksen the other day. Dirksen even had fun riding with him, lol. He was sold after matt flew about 30' off a cornice with a slow 3 then shot through the trees. He met him at the bottom of the lift and picked him up with his crew that day.

By fun I don't mean extreme, there is steep stuff and a few big drops around but it is more like a play ground for advanced riders playful, good for beginners and intermediate too....


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mathew looks so smooth out there, like he isn't even breaking a sweat.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Bachelor looks so sick


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice to see good riders wearing helmets.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> Nice to see good riders wearing helmets.


The helmet has saved him more than once. He knows it. I buy them in bulk for him when I find them on sale. I got the one he is wearing plus 4 more about 2 years ago, $20/ea from some shop in the NE going out of business. He has 2 left. The other guys said they always wear them too, from the looks of the videos they put up it seems they always have them on. 

He and I both feel odd without them when we forget them. He stays away from heavy tree riding or jumps when he has forgotten it, only has happened 2 times that I can remember. I have forgotten my helmet once, on a powder day, I rode but would have probably thought twice if it was an icey hell day. When I first started riding I didn't wear one for 3 years, they are really hard to find in my size and only one has fit me properly that they don't make the same way anymore. I will be trying out a few new ones this summer.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great Vid on your son and those guys ripping it! You guys have tons of snow back there,wish you guys could have shared some back here:smile: Is he riding a Charlie slasher? what size is it?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> Watching this and all these videos of Josh Dirksen and Gerry/Alex Lopez lately makes me want to move to Oregon.


That's generally what happens. I left the beach life for this, never looked back.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

t21 said:


> Great Vid on your son and those guys ripping it! You guys have tons of snow back there,wish you guys could have shared some back here:smile: Is he riding a Charlie slasher? what size is it?


Yeah, 164 charlie slasher. He has a couple of them actually. He loves that thing.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Argo said:


> Yeah, 164 charlie slasher. He has a couple of them actually. He loves that thing.


Cool! I have the 161 and i weigh 200lbs. I had the chance to use it twice last year on couple of 2' dumps and it floated like a dream,wish i had the 164 but this is a keeper:smile:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

As impressive and fun that riding looks, there's one thing that amazes me more. 

HOW CAN HE SEE RIDING A BLACKOUT LENS ON A STORM DAY!? You're son is super human. I'd be running into every tree out there :nerd:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> As impressive and fun that riding looks, there's one thing that amazes me more.
> 
> HOW CAN HE SEE RIDING A BLACKOUT LENS ON A STORM DAY!? You're son is super human. I'd be running into every tree out there :nerd:


Im not sure how his vision is, he is actually color blind...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a video from today. Conditions are horrible haha >

It can give a little stoke to everyone with their hills closing.

I gave my son the music choice on this one. 

https://youtu.be/eqlUOYpQyAc


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just want to say I've been watching the Mt. Bachelor weather the last few weeks... you should know we all hate you guys. :hairy:

How late is Bachelor open?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> Just want to say I've been watching the Mt. Bachelor weather the last few weeks... you should know we all hate you guys. :hairy:
> 
> How late is Bachelor open?


not sure the context of your question but this should answer both.

9am-4pm through april, hours to be decided through the end of may. they may open for the 4th of july for snowboarding too.... 

through memorial day weekend......


I hate everyone too. I am down in San Francisco for 7 days and then home for 7 days for my work schedule now. :crying: I was away and they were getting hammered. I am happy I got powder and sun today to ride. triple8sol was here today in the afternoon to catch some of it to.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That first 3 was kinda tiny 

On a side note... .where's the people!??!!

Yeah that place looks sweet. We rode those conditions yesterday too, not very crowded either. Was awesome. This late into April and still getting these days.... unbelieveable. The stoke is flyin' high


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> That first 3 was kinda tiny
> 
> On a side note... .where's the people!??!!
> 
> Yeah that place looks sweet. We rode those conditions yesterday too, not very crowded either. Was awesome. This late into April and still getting these days.... unbelieveable. The stoke is flyin' high



Its rare that there is a crowd here...... The northwest side of the mountain is about 1500 acres and you see very few people out there. I ran into a line at the lift maybe 2 days this season..... Not a line like you are used to either, talking like 30 seconds of waiting


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Its rare that there is a crowd here...... The northwest side of the mountain is about 1500 acres and you see very few people out there. I ran into a line at the lift maybe 2 days this season..... Not a line like you are used to either, talking like 30 seconds of waiting


Wow that's pretty amazing. We're getting that in April, but Feb is insane. The vibe of those crowd-less pow days is amazing.....


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

That BS 3 off the windlip was beauty. Bach def looks like my ideal mtn in terms of everything it seems to offer. Tons of pow all szn, natural hits & windlips galore. A breeding ground for some of the best and most stylish riders. I def agree with Jcb tho, def hating & super jelly lol.

Btw, a Chance track as song choice eh? Did not expect that, who edited the videos loll? Cool choice either way.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

GDimac said:


> That BS 3 off the windlip was beauty. Bach def looks like my ideal mtn in terms of everything it seems to offer. Tons of pow all szn, natural hits & windlips galore. A breeding ground for some of the best and most stylish riders. I def agree with Jcb tho, def hating & super jelly lol.
> 
> Btw, a Chance track as song choice eh? Did not expect that, who edited the videos loll? Cool choice either way.


I edited it. He picked the song. 

I actually have a pretty well rounded music palate though and this song is in my riding play list.... :surprise:


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Colorado is getting in on that Spring pow action. Loveland got 10 in. last night and supposed to end up with 2 feet by the end of this week!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been groomer smashing for the past couple of days and its great and all but these videos have me craving a powder day again.... 

It amazes me when I am riding that I feel so good no matter how shitty I feel otherwise, even carving around on groomers and hauling ass. The feeling of being so agile and fast in some fashion is amazing....

Here are a couple of my videos from earlier in the thread so no one has to look to hard...

https://youtu.be/dqdU_v68TXM




https://youtu.be/KyM4ixgoy-M




https://youtu.be/eqlUOYpQyAc


----------

